# task track lighting



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

have an older lady customer who has tunnel vision and sews, quilts. wants adjustable track lighting over her work area. only about 7' + ceiling when they take the suspended out and drywall it. she knows she doesnt want 'white' light such as cool white. any suggestions? someone told her something about 4700 lumens(i assume). that seems a bit bright for the small area , to me.:001_huh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

When dealing with an Old Lady...

Shunt her straight over to a lighting fixtures retailer that has endless floor models... 

NOT Big Box Hardware, BTW.

There is no chance that you'll ever figure out what she wants... 

but she'll do that figuring right quick when shopping in such a store.

For all kinds of reasons, she'll want the very best -- as she'll be spending plenty of time using this set-up.

Since I wire stuff -- and don't select it -- I'll leave off with: she may well want variable lumens AND variable color. She's intending to play with colors... it's in the very nature of quilting. 

Let this decision take time.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think she'd do well with some some big bad wrap-around fluorescents; about twice as much light as for a younger person. Add in a smaller task light, perhaps with a magnifier, to kill the shadows over the piece she's working on.

If you're going to do fluorescents, spring for the best color rendering you can get. Philips TL950 tubes have a CRI of 98 and provide an excellent simulation of mid-morning or mid-afternoon daylight.

On the other hand, if she's set on track lighting, the lamp will be more important than the particular fixtures. Look at Soraa or Green Creative high-CRI LED lamps.


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*Adjustable track*

Nora has a pretty cool track head, that you can adjust with a remote control. See link below.

Install a LED Par38 5000K 

http://www.noralighting.com/uploads/specs/NTH-REV150_spec.pdf


----------

